# PL 1701-A progress



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Been working on a Polar Lights USS Enterprise NCC-1701-A for about a month so far. Here's where I am thus far. Not much, I just modified the shuttlebay area to resemble the one seen in Star Trek V and detailed the deflector housing. 


shuttlebay before sealed up(shuttle light test) 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3436hhtt.jpg

sealed up
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3504ffg.jpg



deflector housing 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3500g.jpg


http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/deflector1701-A.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/dvff.jpg


http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3511ff.jpg


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

A++++ work there. Fantastic Looking


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Off to a great start, keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Nearly done with the strongback area. Just some minor touch up will be applied using a toothpick later on. My own templates were made using masking tape to achieve the patterns. Colors came out WAAYY darker than what I was actually shooting for, and they will get even darker after the laquer coats.

NOTE: the pylon bases as well as the pylons themselves are not painted yet. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3539dd.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3534dd.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3543dd.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3545dd.jpg

greables close up
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3544dd.jpg

on base
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3540dd.jpg


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks very good! Keep on adding these little squares and rectangles! Its what brings "life" to the strongback pattern


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Very Nice work, can't wait to see the finished product. 

Are ya done yet lol


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks! I'm right now contemplating a way to achieve the "dulled down" multi-layered/sheen aztec as on the retirement version. Any suggestions on the best way to go about it?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow.....very nice TM. Check out my site for a multi layered aztec effect I achieved. Hopefully that may help you in your build.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/P2080030.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/P2080029.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/P2080020.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow! AWESOME! It certainly does help. Thank You! 

Did you use sheet styrene to create the alternate patterns?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Did you use sheet styrene to create the alternate patterns?


Yes, I used Arthur Pendragons templates to create the secondary pattern on sheet styrene. I plan on a 4 layer aztec scheme on my serious build. The on in the photos above only has one layer of the secondary pattern.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Just why did they 'retire' the Ent-A? She was virtually a brand new ship for goodness sake (Yorktown I believe)..she had years left in her.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> Yes, I used Arthur Pendragons templates to create the secondary pattern on sheet styrene. I plan on a 4 layer aztec scheme on my serious build. The on in the photos above only has one layer of the secondary pattern.


Cool! I'll be trying that out. Thanks again!




Flux Chiller said:


> Just why did they 'retire' the Ent-A? She was virtually a brand new ship for goodness sake (Yorktown I believe)..she had years left in her.


Yet in Captain Kirk's final log entry he said;"This ship will shortly become the care of another crew". It contradicts the whole retirement/decommission thing.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Flux Chiller said:


> Just why did they 'retire' the Ent-A? She was virtually a brand new ship for goodness sake (Yorktown I believe)..she had years left in her.


Yes...well, that's one question I've never heard reasonably answered. The other is, why was the refit being used as a cadet training vessel in ST2? It is said in TMP that she was, essentially, an entirely new vessel. By the time TWOK came around, she'd been flying for only 12 years. The original Enterprise, prior to the refit, that is, flew as the Federation flagship for something like 18 years (under Robert April for an indeterminate amount of time, Christopher Pike for ostensibly 5 years or more, and James Kirk for 5). "Canon" evidence supports this: in "The Menagerie", Spock says that the events they are witnessing on the viewscreen took place 13 years prior. Every timeline I've found supports that the refit went on another five-year mission, under the command of Kirk, immediately after the events in TMP, and then was given to Captain Spock at Starfleet Academy. Why? This beautiful, state-of-the-art vessel, was retired to Academy service after only five years of full service? That's like castrating your prize stud bull and putting him out to pasture after only one breeding!

And then there's Starfleet Commander Morrow's comment in ST3 that "The Enterprise is twenty years old...we feel her day is over." Where is he getting his information?!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Yet in Captain Kirk's final log entry he said;"This ship will shortly become the care of another crew". It contradicts the whole retirement/decommission thing.


Well, obviously from a screen-writing angle, that was merely a poetic way of passing the torch from The Original Series to The Next Generation. As for actual story, I think he meant the name and her lineage, not the actual vessel. In Generations, the Enterprise-B is being launched only maybe two years later.

I'm not saying the ship SHOULDN'T have been kept in service...Scotty could have whipped her back into shipshape "in two weeks", but they were also trying to "get rid of" that ship...ILM and the other effects houses that had worked with the studio model HATED it, because it was so big and cumbersome to work with, and were wanting to be done with it. Sad...I (and a lot of other people, clearly!) think she's amazing! I only wish I could spend just a few moments with it...drink her in, as it were. *sigh*


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

1701ALover said:


> Well, obviously from a screen-writing angle, that was merely a poetic way of passing the torch from The Original Series to The Next Generation. As for actual story, I think he meant the name and her lineage, not the actual vessel. In Generations, the Enterprise-B is being launched only maybe two years later.


I thought of that but I figured this could be one of the numerous continuity errors which occurred on Trek.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Trekmodeler, you are too cynical. Continuity errors? No way ;-)

They must have had that Enterprise B on the drawing board during the whole Genesis saga. Honouring the crew with a renamed Yorktown probably created some internal wrangles for a few years while 'A' went off on a five year mission and the engineers came up with a package of extensive modifications needed to the whole constitution refit fleet to carry the latest warp drive packages and keep them competitive. However the bean counters stepped in with a task to slash the starfleet budget by 60% (healthcare and pensions crisis with all these ailing veterans reaching retirement). So she went to the knackers yard, only to turn up on e-bay when one of the yard hands realised he could make a few dollars on the side in the light of the cost of decent scrap Dural. Nobody knows what became of her after that...

Perhaps.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Subject for a model actually - stripped of paint and weaponry, intake covers over the impulse unit and flux chillers. Robbed of warp core and drive field components..
Would be a dirty gritty scene and lots of room for weathering and stuff


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Flux Chiller said:


> Nobody knows what became of her after that...
> 
> Perhaps.


That's not entirely accurate...

If you read the William Shatner penned "The Ashes of Eden", it chronicles the final voyage of the Enterprise-A, capped off with a spectacular, if crushing, end. No, it's not necessarily canon, but it was still a really interesting read. There was even a graphic novel version of it produced which was pretty good, too.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

1701ALover said:


> That's not entirely accurate...
> 
> If you read the William Shatner penned "The Ashes of Eden", it chronicles the final voyage of the Enterprise-A, capped off with a spectacular, if crushing, end. No, it's not necessarily canon, but it was still a really interesting read. There was even a graphic novel version of it produced which was pretty good, too.


I thought the events that took place in Star Trek 6 was the Enterprise-A's final voyage.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

At least the Ashes of Eden it isn't canon or I would cry.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The engineering hull is painted in 4 layers of color with a thin layer of dull coat applied after the application of each aztec layer. Here is a lighting/paint test.

NOTE: the model is mounted on the base but is hooked up to a 9V battery. Lights will be much stronger when I wire the base to include the wall adapter. 

Also NOTE: There are no window clear inserts on the ports. I have a little plan for them when the time comes. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3566gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3591gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3573gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3600gg.jpg

Blue deflector

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3604gg.jpg

Amber deflector 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3594gg.jpg


----------



## Squall67584 (Feb 20, 2006)

1701ALover said:


> Yes...well, that's one question I've never heard reasonably answered. The other is, why was the refit being used as a cadet training vessel in ST2? It is said in TMP that she was, essentially, an entirely new vessel. By the time TWOK came around, she'd been flying for only 12 years. The original Enterprise, prior to the refit, that is, flew as the Federation flagship for something like 18 years (under Robert April for an indeterminate amount of time, Christopher Pike for ostensibly 5 years or more, and James Kirk for 5). "Canon" evidence supports this: in "The Menagerie", Spock says that the events they are witnessing on the viewscreen took place 13 years prior. Every timeline I've found supports that the refit went on another five-year mission, under the command of Kirk, immediately after the events in TMP, and then was given to Captain Spock at Starfleet Academy. Why? This beautiful, state-of-the-art vessel, was retired to Academy service after only five years of full service? That's like castrating your prize stud bull and putting him out to pasture after only one breeding!


If I remember correctly, Admiral Kirk was basically using it to train the recruits because they were slated to be the next full bodied crew of the _Enterprise_ with Spock as the Captain. It was sort of a field test to see if they could make the cut or not.



Flux Chiller said:


> They must have had that Enterprise B on the drawing board during the whole Genesis saga


Not Necesarilly. Supposedly the events in WOK happen in 2285 with the next 2 movies happening within a year of it. So technically the _Excelsior_ was still an expirement with no others being produced until the design was proven. Obviously the transwarp failed, but it got a regular warp drive and went on a 3 year mission charting gaseous anomolies in the Beta Quadrant under Captain Sulu. They returned in 2293, so logic says that the ship set out in 2290. That could mean that other _Excelsior_ class ships were not being made yet until Sulu returned and the design was proven. Now, at the end of UC, when Kirk says that the ship will become the care of another crew, he might not have known that there was to be an _Excelsior_ class that was going to be the _Enterprise-B_ . In fact Starfleet might not have known that there was to be another one and only decided to conitnue the Enterprise name purely because the actions of Kirk and his crew at the Khitomer Conference were so valorous that they decided that the legend should continue on in the most modern ship of the line of that day and age. That would explain why they have had six of them at least.

Thats my take on it at least.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Yet in Captain Kirk's final log entry he said;"This ship will shortly become the care of another crew". It contradicts the whole retirement/decommission thing.


Maybe Starfleet hadn't told Kirk the Alpha was to be retired with the command crew. Maybe they weren't _going_ to decomission it until it got beat senseless by Chang's BoP.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

As written earlier, that refers to the Enterprise lineage, not the actual ship they are sitting in, which they have just learned will be decommissioned. 

I reckon a completely new starship design would need a good ten to fifteen years development. It would also require a test-bed (Excelsior). Construction Contract approval for Enterprise B would have only followed once all the sign-off testing was done on the Excelsior. Keel must have been laid up before the Praxis incedent.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Upper decks painted.


http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3627gg.jpg


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Trek, Your strongback looks great. I also love the deflector. Great use of light my friend


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Raist,

Here are a couple more of the bridge and B/C decks.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3633gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3635ff.jpg


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow! That's nice!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Krako! 

The colors shown in the pics are darker than what they actually are.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Here are some pics of the scratchbuilt aztec template that I made out of copper sheet. It took nearly a week to cut through and get to the right shape. The patterns themselves are not accurate but this is basically a test to see if it works. If it proves effective, I will scratchbuild an accurate one. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3638gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3644gg.jpg


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, what did you use to cut out the templates on the copper sheet?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raist, I used a Dremel with a 1/16" carbide router bit that I purchased from my local surplus store.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Not hangin' about on the build are you :thumbsup: 
She's certainly beginning to look the part, outstanding work so far.
Keep it going !


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> I thought the events that took place in Star Trek 6 was the Enterprise-A's final voyage.


Officially. Reader's Digest version of "The Ashes of Eden": The Enterprise-A was, indeed, decommissioned and, after armaments and equipment were stripped, the vessel was sold "at auction" (apparently, evil-Bay survived into the 23rd Century!). It's new owners, with Kirk and several key members of his command staff, take her on the long drive "home" to its new owners' homeworld, and all Hell breaks loose. I won't give away any more...I don't want to ruin it for those who haven't read it...but to whet their appetites so they will!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Flux Chiller said:


> At least the Ashes of Eden it isn't canon or I would cry.


I nearly did!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

"The Ashes of Eden" is IMHO a very good novels. I have both the book and grafik novel. Hmm I think I might read the grafik novel one more time... makes the 20th time or so :d


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm done testing the copper template on a spare kit. Here is the result.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3650gg.jpg


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Bit worried this Ashes of Eden concept sounds like my crazy idea I put on here the other day, which was a joke! Starfleet would not auction off a starship, nor would they send commissioned officers to go and hand it to its new owners. Sentiment like this doesn't exist in the 'real' world. Look at what they did to Concorde. The greatest piece of aero engineering consigned to the bin and they wouldn't even let Richard Branson buy it to keep it flying! An utter disgrace.

Back to reality, that template result is very good


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Flux Chiller said:


> Bit worried this Ashes of Eden concept sounds like my crazy idea I put on here the other day, which was a joke! Starfleet would not auction off a starship, nor would they send commissioned officers to go and hand it to its new owners. Sentiment like this doesn't exist in the 'real' world. Look at what they did to Concorde. The greatest piece of aero engineering consigned to the bin and they wouldn't even let Richard Branson buy it to keep it flying! An utter disgrace.
> 
> Back to reality, that template result is very good


It wasn't auctioned - it was an obsolete piece of military equipment given/sold to a less-developed planet. The US military does it all the time with ships. As far as the officers go...Kirk, Scotty, McCoy and Co. on the Enterprise were all retired at that point. Several other officers are sent to find out what the heck they're up to. Anyway, when the US hands over a ship to another nation, they often send along officers and crew to show the new owners how to operate it. That part of the story was actually very plausible.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> I'm done testing the copper template on a spare kit. Here is the result.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3650gg.jpg


Looking very good so far!
Don't forget the little square at the upper corner of each individual section on your master templates.
Right now you do not have them included.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. Garbaron, yes I will include them and now that they work I'll have to create the accurate version for both the dorsal and ventral. I'll also have to create 2 more seperate positive and negative templates that will conform to the shape of the impulse deflection crystal housing. That should be a tough one but certainly worth my time and effort.

Update..

I have completed painting of the saucer rim's sensor bands. Here are pics. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3655gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3654gg.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Aztecing done on the lower saucer. 3 layers of aztec patterns were applied. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3719gggh.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3720ff.jpg

Nearly done with the top. 2 more layers to go.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3722ff.jpg


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Jaw dropping Trek.


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

*drools*

oh, sorry about that... 

dave





The Trekmodeler said:


> Aztecing done on the lower saucer. 3 layers of aztec patterns were applied.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3719gggh.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

It's coming along nicely. Super work.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I followed Raist's example on his refit for the layering. I cut out my own random positive and negative patterns. 

A couple more pics. The second pic shows 3 pies azteced in the 3rd layer on the top saucer. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3729gg.jpg

top saucer
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3727gg.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Secndary hull multi-layered also.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3739ff.jpg


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

That looks very, very cool! I bet if you grayscaled that last pic, it would look very close to the cloudster black and white TMP photos.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Krako, Black & White it is!

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3739gghBW.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3727ghBW.jpg


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thanks everyone! I followed Raist's example on his refit for the layering.


I am thrilled it worked out so amazing for you. Truly a thing of beauty my friend.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks great!

Does anyone know if the detailed aztec pattern that comes with the kit (I think I lost mine but if I recall it mentions using different whites for the "sub pattern" to the main aztec) is anywhere close to accurate? I know the colors they mention are probably not, but I was curious about the pattern itself?

I will try and find my directions and post a pic of what I am talking about.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! After the saucer is done I'll be directing my attention to the nacelles and to the smaller details of the secondary hull.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Completed aztecing on the ventral saucer. All I need to do now is to detail the planetary sensor.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3743gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3745gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3749gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3746.jpg

Top saucer coming up....


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

may your painting fingers never get arthritis !! great job!

dave


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL!! Thank you Dave! I appreciate it.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

top saucer dried up and masks removed.

ambient lighting condition
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3756gg.jpg

direct light
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3758gg.jpg


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks very good..keep it up!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You Garbaron! It's too bad the decaling process will dull up most of the sheen, but at least the patterns will still be visible.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Some more shots of the engineering hull. I just did some detail painting on the launcher, the pylon bases, shuttlebay..etc. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3770gengg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3767gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3765gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3763gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3759gengg.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I love the bold colors on that, makes it look more mechanical. Nice job.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks alot! 

Believe me REL I was actually going for a more subtle scheme but I'm pretty satisfied with it so far. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## JadesDarkHeart (Dec 8, 2003)

Man that is great work Trek, there is some serious talent running around this place. I love the colors.

JDH


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Jades I appreciate it man!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*your paint jobs*

you guys' stuff is amazing!

I'm blue with envy (I can't even bring myself to use the word green in a compliment)

Lou


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks a bunch Lou! 

Update: Finished the details on the saucer. I am now working on the nacelles. I got everything puttied with Apoxy Sculpt and "touched up" with some extra red putty. I will re-prime once the connection areas look OK.

Pics
impulse crystal
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3789gg.jpg

engines 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3779gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3786gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3787gg.jpg


I apologize for the mess BTW, It gets like this everytime I do a PL refit. :drunk: :dude:


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

hey Trekmodeler 

have you thought about a step by step tutorial ? that would rock!
dave


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Why are you so against green Lou? I realise that this is the A and as such had the green/grey replaced with blue/grey.....

Just curious.

Rich


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep! In fact there will be one included in the light kit's manual that I'm workiong on.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*just joshin'*

I got no real beef with the green. just some good natured tweakin'

It's just not a color one would associate with a Federation ship. 
Romulan, Klingon - Definately
Feds - not so much


----------



## AmericanCitizen (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree w/ post 67. A step-by-step tutorial on assembly (including accounting for defects and irregularities in the model design), installation of lighting (if any), painting, finishing, etc. would probably be just about the best thing in the world for us youthful guys and gals who want to build something that looks breathtaking, but don't quite know how to go about it. (And I'm talking instructions as transparent and easy to understand as those from the Ertl Enterprise-A model). Let's just call it "open source" modelmaking.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Update:

I have completed all of the sanding and filling of the pylon/nacelle joints. I also did most of the painting and aztecing. There is little left to be done on them. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3832gg5.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3835gg14.jpg

a series of light tests. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3844gg6.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3803gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3800gg.jpg

peek at the shuttlebay with shuttle lights off
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3807gg3.jpg

saucer and secondary side by side in ambient lighting
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3849gg8.jpg

now in direct lighting
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3847gg7.jpg

nacelle grill close up
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3851gg8.jpg

saucer again
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3857gg10.jpg

nacelle lights
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3859ghgg12.jpg

off
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3865gg13.jpg

botanical garden 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3858gg11.jpg

Oh! I should mention that the resizing of the photos screwed up some of the straight lines on the model, but they are straight. Guaranteed!.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, simply jaw dropping my friend. Really great work. It's been a pleasure to follow your build.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Excellent work!

I REALLY have to stop making excuses and get on with my build...


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks very much guys! I appreciate the kind words. 

I'm done touching up things and penciling in the grids just like the model. OH! BTW, My goal is to duplicate the "old and slightly grungy" look of the filming mini as seen in NASM. It should add to the model's realism. Pics later.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

USS Enterprise NCC-1701-A cmpleted

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3974gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3999gg4.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4009gg3.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4040gg7.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4050gg14.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4052gg8.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4077gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4061gg10.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4069gg11.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4090gg15.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4106gg32.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4115gg33.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4121gg31.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4175gg27.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4128gg17.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4182gg34.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4186gg31.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4190gg25.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4191gg28.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4199gg22.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4200gg23.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4205gg34.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4250gg20.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4246gg18.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4249gg19.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4252ff.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4243gg35.jpg

The lit photos were taken in daylight.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Fantastic work!
Best I have seen so far!
Two..three…. four thumps up on this


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice. Love this one...

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4106gg32.jpg


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

She's gorgeous, many congrats on finishing her.
A good opportunity to feel justifiably proud of your workmanship here i think 
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm honored that my work is appreciated by some of the best scifi modelers around. Thank you guys and thanks for the help and the support during this build.   

A few more pics.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4241ggmon.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4240gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4237gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4242gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4188gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4170ggrt.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4166gg.jpg


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, Congrats on the finished build. She is AMAZING.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Raist, for everything. Good luck on your refit man!


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Excellent work! 

If you don't mind me asking...what color did you use on the upper nav dome? Is that pale gold?

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_3974gg.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks! Not at all. It was actually a mixture I put together. It consists of Model Masters Tan toned down with flat white then airbrushed on. To achieve the metalic luster all I did was spray on some satin white pearl once everything dried up.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Some video demos

http://media.putfile.com/enterprise1

http://media.putfile.com/enterprise2

http://media.putfile.com/enterprise3


----------



## JadesDarkHeart (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn nice trek I am in awe


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Absolutely stunning! You should be so proud, its gorgeous!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Gorgeous!
More pics please!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I really appreciate you all taking the time to view the videos and for writing the kind comments. Here is another video showing that the formation lights are working as well as a little surprise at the end of it.

http://media.putfile.com/enterprise4

Kurok, I'll post more pics later today.

edit; I meant formation lights.


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

It brought tears to my eyes.... finally, it's done.

You achieved what many people sayd to be impossible. Your movies almost make me believe I was seeing the original filming model.

Congratulations !


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you very much Arthur. Since every refit I do must be an improvement over the last in some way or another, I will incorperate the accurate parts and scratch a new template based on the ones you've provided. 

Here are a couple more pics and one more movie.

http://media.putfile.com/enterprise-flyby

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4367gg.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4348gg.jpg


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Man that looks great. The flyby was sweet.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Brilliant work! Words cannot do this level of craftsmanship justice.

I understand you do this as a profession and that you more than likely have several "trade secrets" that you'd prefer to keep that way, but have you ever considered writing an electronics and lighting guide (specifically addressing the PL refit) for the modeller who wishes to try this on his own? I imagine a booklet along those lines would sell like hotcakes. In any case, thanks for sharing these pictures and movies with us, and keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, I gotta say again.....simply jaw dropping.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you REL and ProfKSergreev! I appreciate it.

Regarding a write-up of the PL refit, I'll be doing just that and more with my light kit that I'll be putting out. I may start a thread later today to share progress and pics of the light kit with everyone here.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> Trek, I gotta say again.....simply jaw dropping.


Thank You Raist! 

I'm sure not as jaw dropping as yours as well as Garbaron's, Krako's, and all others taking time to produce the ultimate refit model will be. Let my model be no more than some motivation for you guys to finish the REAL refit models!  :dude: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Regarding a write-up of the PL refit, I'll be doing just that and more with my light kit that I'll be putting out. I may start a thread later today to share progress and pics of the light kit with everyone here.


Oooh! A light kit! That sounds great, Trekmodeler. I've never lit a kit before, but I couldn't even consider doing PL's refit without lights. Something that big and majestic simply demands them.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow...if mine turns out half as good, I'll be very satisfied! I'm wondering...how did you achieve that dark ring effect around the deflector? The tight clearences in that area have me worried about making a mess of it.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I can't play the video's. I get the Q with a question mark inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

That is outstanding and the flyby... you sure that isn't an incomplete FX shot outtake from the movie???? 

You guys are awe inspiring.

Barry


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Ruckdog said:


> Wow...if mine turns out half as good, I'll be very satisfied! I'm wondering...how did you achieve that dark ring effect around the deflector? The tight clearences in that area have me worried about making a mess of it.


Thanks alot, I used a very small brush and carefully hand painted that section. It took a little more than 30 minutes to get done, but it was not as difficult as hand painting the impulse deflection crystal. :drunk: 



Admiral Nelson said:


> I can't play the video's. I get the Q with a question mark inside.


Hmm, Not sure what is wrong. You might want to try downloading the latest version of quicktime. That should help. 



[email protected] said:


> That is outstanding and the flyby... you sure that isn't an incomplete FX shot outtake from the movie????


lol, no, but like Volaris I've always wanted to try that. Thanks alot for the compliment. I appreciate it.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

It just occured to me that I had not posted a pic of the model on its base. This is pretty much the build as a whole now.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4565.jpg


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Trek, your build is awe-inspiring! Very good! You like to detail as much as I do. I put some starting pics of my shuttlebay under my gallery section, but that is just at the start...it's come a long way since those pics...lol.

Will you be selling light kits for the model? If so, how much do ya think they'll go for, and could an electric dummy like me install them?

I want to light the kit, even if just basic lighting, and I am looking for something to put in this great kit. I just started detailing my botanical deck and officers lounge with railroad trees and other items, and I am finishing up my shuttle bay as well. I'll be moving onto the body soon, and wanna figure out how lighting will be accomplished.

Thanks for any help you can offer Trek, and keep inspiring me with your fantastic builds.......BRAVO!

Sincerely,
Scorp

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you Scorpitat, I very much appreciate it your comments. I am in fact going to release a light kit designed to illuminate this model as I have. Here is a link to a thread I started with the details. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=143932


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> It just occured to me that I had not posted a pic of the model on its base. This is pretty much the build as a whole now.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/PL%201701-A/000_4565.jpg


The model looks absolutely fantastic (I'm awestruck and jealous!!), but I gotta ask...why did you make the "stick" so tall? I would make the main support short, thus bringing the center of gravity much lower. As with a high-profile vehicle (a semi or motorhome) vs. a low-profile vehicle (a sedan or sports car), the potential for "tip-over" or "roll-over" is greatly reduced the shorter the vehicle is.

Just food for thought.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks 1701ALover! Well I guess the reason why I did it was to make it somehow reminiscent of the studio model on its filming stand. The filming stand just looked tall to me. Also In my opinion it also adds a sense of grandeur to the kit.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thanks 1701ALover! Well I guess the reason why I did it was to make it somehow reminiscent of the studio model on its filming stand. The filming stand just looked tall to me. Also In my opinion it also adds a sense of grandeur to the kit.


I can see that...in that context, it works for me. Like I said, awesome model!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Amazing work, but can you give us details of how you made the support/base please? I don't want to use the supplied base as it's, well...a bit crap really....
Yours is just the sort of thing i'm looking to use!

Thanks!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Raist3001; FANTASTIC Aztecing dude!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

All, where can I see pix of Garbaron's, Krako's and Raist3001's buildups? Not many people seem to be posting pix or using the My Gallery feature... So far, the best and most accurate Refit I've seen is Ketzers, though I dont agree with yellow for the deflector lighting and the deflector colors arent exact.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

I posted some of mine on there, but no one shows any interest so I think I will give up.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

@ colhero

You can find Krakos and my hangar bay here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=113688
(it’s a LONG thread so take your time)

I have not yet finished work on the hangar bay…. too many other things I have to attend to.

My ERTL Refit can be found here if you want to have a look:
http://www.culttvman.com/thorsten_scholz_uss_enterprise.html


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

So you are Thorston! I had noticed your before on CultTvman and wanted to see more pics. NICE JOB, especially on the lighting and the deflector and strongback! Please keep your work on the Big E posted


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

colhero said:


> All, where can I see pix of Garbaron's, Krako's and Raist3001's buildups? Not many people seem to be posting pix or using the My Gallery feature... So far, the best and most accurate Refit I've seen is Ketzers, though I dont agree with yellow for the deflector lighting and the deflector colors arent exact.



Colhero, you can find pics of my build here....http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/Raist3001/

I am waiting for my electronics to be finished which is why there has not been an update as of late.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

colhero said:


> So you are Thorston! I had noticed your before on CultTvman and wanted to see more pics. NICE JOB, especially on the lighting and the deflector and strongback! Please keep your work on the Big E posted


As soon as I have something to show you can be suer I'll post pictures of


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Raist; I actually already had your PhotoBucket site bookmarked. Patiently waiting for new shots. Again, your aztecing is SUPREME. It takes the madness of an Evil Genius hell-bent on perfection to be patient enough for that level of detail. Thats why I'm going to have to add those tiny freakin squares to my primary hull.... DAMN!! We're never gonna be done with these.... our new fleet is over budget and behind schedule and the engineers keep changing things :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

your website link is down. says the url does not exist. 
will the base work with the metal superstructure currently on the market?
(oops this should have gone on your other thread! )


----------

